# دائرة درايف ستيبر (Microstepping Action)



## الامبراطور (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
من وجهة نظرى هذه الدائرة جيده جدا
تعمل مع المواتير باىبولار 4 طرف ويوصل عليها اليونى بولار ايضا 6 و 8 طرف
تعمل بامبير 3 امبير وفولت حتى 55 فولت بكفاءة ممتازه
تعمل فل وهاف استب(full and half stepping)
وتعمل ميكروستبنج 4 و 8 و 10 اجزاء


----------



## الامبراطور (28 مايو 2010)

كود الميكروكنترولر


----------



## الامبراطور (28 مايو 2010)

مواصفات الدائرة


----------



## الامبراطور (28 مايو 2010)

هذه كل بيانات الدائرة حتى الرسم الخاص باللوحه لمن اراد ان يصنعها


----------



## الامبراطور (28 مايو 2010)

صوره من اللوحة


----------



## الامبراطور (28 مايو 2010)

دائرة البرمجة للميكروكنترولر
(الدائرة بسيطة جدا و مجربة من قبلى و تعمل بكفاءة)


----------



## ksmksam (28 مايو 2010)

الله يجزك الخيرعلى الموضوع
بس بدي اسالك فاهم طريقة كود pic 
وياريت اسم الموقع


----------



## الامبراطور (28 مايو 2010)

للاسف بالنسبة الى مستواى بالبرمجة الكود معقد جدا


----------



## الامبراطور (28 مايو 2010)

الموقع
http://www.fromorbit.com/taxonomy/term/1


----------

